# Lock that cemetery gate!!



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Last year, I made this padlock from 1" pink/ blue foam and tubing. Nothing grand, but it may add a little detail to your cemetery gate.  I then threw on a set of old looking keys. (I think I got the keys at Hobby Lobby)

The idea was 'borrowed' from Herman Secret. (thanx, HS) Click here for how- to: http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/main.htm (it's under the tutorial section)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The lock and keys make for some great added detail.
I have made some chain from a 1/2 vinyl hose that leaked. Cutting it up into six inch lengths and putting the ends together with some wood dowel and a touch of glue. Then sprayed with flat black an then some medium brown for a bit of rust.
And thanks for the link.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great CC. Nice little addition. I just think the chain should be a little heavier gauge. But other than that the lock came out great!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

It's the little details that makes the work truly stand out. Looks fantastic!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks, everyone.  

And I agree about the light-weight chain. But, it was one of those situations where I used whatever was laying around. My neighbor never did find her yappy- a$$ dog that had been attached to it. LOL j/k


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

That's really cool. Nice effect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a lovely little detail to add to a cemetery. I really like the look of the lock and keys.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

CreeepyCathy said:


> thanks, everyone.
> 
> And I agree about the light-weight chain. But, it was one of those situations where I used whatever was laying around. My neighbor never did find her yappy- a$$ dog that had been attached to it. LOL j/k


Dog prop tutorial coming next?  ....nice job great rusting Cathy!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a great looking lock..! That would also look good on a large wood box..!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me of this tut - I might incorporate one of those in this year -- yours looks fabulous!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Cathy...nice job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job on your lock CC! Might I suggest that the keys are separated from from the lock. You could add the keys to one of your inhabitants in your cemetery either hanging from their pocket, hands or in my case a dogs mouth.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks Great... Thanks for the link


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great detail piece for not only cemetery gates, but lots of different projects. Good job on this!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone, for the compliments and ideas.


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks great luv the lock and keys


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

very nice effect, love how you got it looking like it hasn't moved in ages


----------

